# Black Eagle 'Deep Impact' arrows



## RatherBArchery

A dozen 'Deep Impacts' are on their way to my house shipped today from Black Eagle Arrows and I can not wait to get them on the string. Sounds like they are a touch smaller in diameter than my recently sold C1's and I am hoping they pull easier from CeloTex!!?? They spine perfectly for my set-up according to AA so we will see. I am excited to shoot Black Eagle shafts this season and will give a full report once these get some string time. Has anyone else had experience with these shafts???


----------



## edgerat

They are the same as the old HT1 aren't they? A touch more diameter and weight than VAP?


----------



## grantmac

If they were available in lighter spine I would definitely be looking at them for recurve use.

I know that the people behind Black Eagle have some connection with HT, but the products and management are definitely different. I really like being able to get the same spine and GPI in different diameters.

-Grant


----------



## RatherBArchery

Website shows 500 and 600's, what spine do you need??


----------



## grantmac

Right at 800 would work well if it was under 5.5gpi.
28" arrow with 34# on the fingers.

Honestly I might just try VAPs for field once my current arrows are finished, but I haven't been terribly impressed in the past.

-Grant


----------



## trapper.robi

Id love to hear your review OP when ever you can. Whats the setup youll be using? Strictly hunting? bow, weight, spine, outsert or deep six?


----------



## RatherBArchery

trapper.robi said:


> Id love to hear your review OP when ever you can. Whats the setup youll be using? Strictly hunting? bow, weight, spine, outsert or deep six?


Will be shooting these out of my PSE Supra field set-up that is currently set at 54'ish pounds, need to check this after the indoor season. I am very close to a 29.75" DL but fiddle with that depending on how I hold indoors SO, that needs to be double checked too!! I can tinker with DL since I installed an eccentric draw stop on my L6 cam. Full report after a little string time


----------



## RatherBArchery

Received the components this am and have started to build the arrows. LOOK GOOD so far!! Excited to get these on the string.


----------



## RatherBArchery

WELL, I have six ready for the field course and they look GREAT!!! I am very happy with the appearance of these shafts!!!! The labels are enough to show who makes the shafts but not over the top like my last shafts. They are a touch smaller in diameter than my previously used C1's so that is another plus in my book. After cutting enough off each end to get them to my desired 29" carbon length them seemed very straight, I actually went with their .003 straightness shafts. After cutting and squaring I glued in the points/pins and these spin VERY TRUE!!!!! Excited to see how they pull from CeloTex (hushboard)as this is my true test to see if I like an arrow  Pictures to follow..................


----------



## Brown Hornet

We don't need no stinkin pictures of arrows unless they are in a dot on a field range :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery

Brown Hornet said:


> We don't need no stinkin pictures of arrows unless they are in a dot on a field range :wink:


OK HORNET, I will take some in the spot then  Maybe even on #20 along the river.....OR.......Might just bounce one into the spot for ya!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Decided to strip the 6 I fletched as I used toooooo much offset and couldn't get the bases glued down to my liking. I didn't have wraps either. Cut down some wraps intended for my hunting arrows and started over last night  Oh well, will not start shooting them until after our indoor states are over this weekend anyway.


----------



## Brown Hornet

That sucks...that's why ya gotta test them before you start gluing. That's a rookie mistake :doh:

Hunting season is a ways off....and LAS will sell ya more :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

I am now thinking it was old glue, from last season?? Did buy another tube last night at LAS and after reducing the offset slightly they stuck fine. Yeah BH, I blame it on my ADD more than being a rookie  Just wanted to get them in action!! By the way, I have Onestringer make me CUSTOM PSE wraps:thumbs_up


----------



## archerpap

Shame we don't shoot together. I'd like to test them out to see how well they hold up with my X10's smacking them...LOL!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

I would be fine archerpap, I do not usually occupy the same part of the face as you


----------



## cassbongard

I run the deep impacts and am thrilled with their performance. Once you get them set up and ready to go they shoot amazing. I have been surprised with how easy they pull from targets, that outsert is the only thing that holds onto the target and it doesnt mind letting go. I did a little practice this afternoon for the upcoming turkey season here in KY and my broad head target was getting the crap beat out of it even with practice heads. These arrows def. live up to their name and are gonna pack a punch.


----------



## Brown Hornet

cassbongard said:


> I run the deep impacts and am thrilled with their performance. Once you get them set up and ready to go they shoot amazing. I have been surprised with how easy they pull from targets, that outsert is the only thing that holds onto the target and it doesnt mind letting go. I did a little practice this afternoon for the upcoming turkey season here in KY and my broad head target was getting the crap beat out of it even with practice heads. These arrows def. live up to their name and are gonna pack a punch.


You do realize that he isn't hunting with these arrows? They will be setup for field archery. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet

RatherBArchery said:


> I would be fine archerpap, I do not usually occupy the same part of the face as you


You occupy the same part of the face....just about 15-20 times less then he does is all :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

Brown Hornet said:


> You occupy the same part of the face....just about 15-20 times less then he does is all :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got that crap right, I would be happy with AP's bad scores


----------



## RatherBArchery

OK, finally got a bunch of shots on these shafts!!!! As of now I say they pull easier than my previous C1's!!!!  Rig isn't tuned quite right as of yet for any grouping comments. I am thinking that I may need a little more tip weight but that is to be determined. I got everything close, did a quick walkback tune to find a close center on the rest and ran some quick marks on AM to get on our short loop. Apparently I had last years peep to lens entered as my long stuff was tall out to the pro ring. Back to the drawing board, and draw board


----------



## archerpap

Eyeball it, paper tune it, an let it run. None of this fancy tuning crap!!


----------



## edgerat

I ordered two dozen today. Won't own any Victory shafts ever again, Easton hates us all and likes an alloy core, CX Nanos are not bomb-proof enough for me to be able to afford to blow a few up per shoot when they pass through a bale. A lot of the hot hands around here are switching to GT UL400 and those take up a lot of damn space on a dot so with the Deep Impact I am least smaller than they are and hopefully won't get any glance-outs. They are also heavy enough to buck the wind. I bought two dozen with components for what it would have cost me for a dozen NanoPro shafts.


----------



## RatherBArchery

archerpap said:


> Eyeball it, paper tune it, an let it run. None of this fancy tuning crap!!


I need to have a little better shooting bow to get scores even close to your bad ones AP


----------



## RatherBArchery

edgerat said:


> I ordered two dozen today. Won't own any Victory shafts ever again, Easton hates us all and likes an alloy core, CX Nanos are not bomb-proof enough for me to be able to afford to blow a few up per shoot when they pass through a bale. A lot of the hot hands around here are switching to GT UL400 and those take up a lot of damn space on a dot so with the Deep Impact I am least smaller than they are and hopefully won't get any glance-outs. They are also heavy enough to buck the wind. I bought two dozen with components for what it would have cost me for a dozen NanoPro shafts.


I have GTUL 400's and can not make it through a round with banging a few up, toooooo big a target!! I would have to carry a dozen with me to get through a 28 target course  Especially when my shooting crew would be aiming for them.


----------



## crag

RatherBArchery said:


> I have GTUL 400's and can not make it through a round with banging a few up, toooooo big a target!! I would have to carry a dozen with me to get through a 28 target course  Especially when my shooting crew would be aiming for them.


Why would we want to be aiming for the 4 ring or some 2x4's? :darkbeer:


----------



## archerpap

edgerat said:


> I ordered two dozen today. Won't own any Victory shafts ever again, Easton hates us all and likes an alloy core, CX Nanos are not bomb-proof enough for me to be able to afford to blow a few up per shoot when they pass through a bale. A lot of the hot hands around here are switching to GT UL400 and those take up a lot of damn space on a dot so with the Deep Impact I am least smaller than they are and hopefully won't get any glance-outs. They are also heavy enough to buck the wind. I bought two dozen with components for what it would have cost me for a dozen NanoPro shafts.


Take up all the space ya want...my X10's will eat them up. I like smashing other's equipment. I can say, X10's fit nicely inside a blue streak if anyone is using them!!


----------



## archerpap

RatherBArchery said:


> I need to have a little better shooting bow to get scores even close to your bad ones AP


That's the way I set ALL my bows up, from past to present!! Never bare shaft or walk back...waste of time for me!!


----------



## archerpap

Hey Ray, forgot to mention...got you email and all looks good, and the novelty shoot is fine!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Thanks Bob, bring those X10's to the shoot and get you some cha ching  Hopefully catch up with you this weekend at Ephrata, we are shooting Sunday.


----------



## archerpap

oh, I will...LOL. OK, I believe I am shooting Saturday.


----------



## RatherBArchery

You shooting with the fabulous Baker's boys


----------



## archerpap

No, not sure yet. Depends if dad can shoot or not.


----------



## Brown Hornet

archerpap said:


> That's the way I set ALL my bows up, from past to present!! Never bare shaft or walk back...waste of time for me!!


Great minds think a like....even if they don't shoot a like :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

I just like to know that the bow isn't the problem


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well of course the bow isn't the problem. 99% of the time it's the shooter or the person that set the bow up wrong :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

yeah I meant set up being correct, I know the nut behind the bow is always loose!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Back to the arrows!! I have since removed all my 100 grain points and installed 120's to get my FOC higher. Right now I sit at 10.9 which sounds better to me than what I had with the 100's. Of course it is raining here today so can not test them until it stops, maybe tomorrow???!!!


----------



## Garceau

I have a set built with 140s.....I may be looking to get rid of soon.

they flew GREAT


----------



## archerpap

RatherBArchery said:


> Back to the arrows!! I have since removed all my 100 grain points and installed 120's to get my FOC higher. Right now I sit at 10.9 which sounds better to me than what I had with the 100's. Of course it is raining here today so can not test them until it stops, maybe tomorrow???!!!


Your getting to dam technical. I use the spine set up on AA, and let them run. If it's stiff, add point weight, weak, take some away. Does anyone really worry about FOC??? But if your interested, my X10's with 110gr up front are 11.4...LOL. Now, if can just get Hornet to stop skipping them in the target... maybe, just maybe I can get him in the 50's this year...HA!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

My Supra likes weaker spined arrows so that is another reason I added the heavier points!! I am done playing just time to shoot now. GOOD LUCK Saturday Bob, will look for your score and wish I could Sunday


----------



## RatherBArchery

Well I was able to shoot what we call our short loop tonight and am glad I made the switch to the 120 grain points!!! Marginal shots still hit the spot where as that was not the case with the 100's. Now to get a round under my belt Sunday and see what happens from there. Excited about this season!!!!!


----------



## edgerat

archerpap said:


> Take up all the space ya want...my X10's will eat them up. I like smashing other's equipment. I can say, X10's fit nicely inside a blue streak if anyone is using them!!


If you don't tune your bows, I have no fear of you smashing anything other than your head against a post because you can't hit the side of a barn..... :wave3:


----------



## Brown Hornet

edgerat said:


> If you don't tune your bows, I have no fear of you smashing anything other than your head against a post because you can't hit the side of a barn..... :wave3:


He tunes his bows....he just doesn't spend the time that people think is needed and tweaking and paper tuning and walk back tuning and etc...

I don't either....and he is one of TWO people that post in this forum at all that shoots over a 555 on a regular basis...and I have been on the course when he has shot a 58 or higher and I know he has a 560 under his belt :wink: 

I have seen people shoot 60Xs with arrows that looked like they were doing cartwheels to the target :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet

archerpap said:


> Your getting to dam technical. I use the spine set up on AA, and let them run. If it's stiff, add point weight, weak, take some away. Does anyone really worry about FOC??? But if your interested, my X10's with 110gr up front are 11.4...LOL. Now, if can just get Hornet to stop skipping them in the target... maybe, just maybe I can get him in the 50's this year...HA!!


Yep....I don't worry about FOC really either. Get it above 10% or so and let em eat. At my arrow length with the arrows I shoot I usually end up in the 12-14% range. My 530s were in the 14% range at a tick under 27" with 110s in them so since my 490s are around 26.60" with 110s I am guessing they are in the same range. 

I can get to a 550 but as long as I am in the 540s I will be happy...for a little while anyway :wink: 

Who else could pull this off? 18 the real hard way :chortle:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

Yeah a certain shooter on this thread threw down a 555/60 plus weekend...... Sickening great shooting AP!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

I felt good about my opening weekend shooting, just did score as well as I would like. I shot BHUL for the last three months indoors, going back to the lead sled was tiring


----------



## archerpap

RatherBArchery said:


> Yeah a certain shooter on this thread threw down a 555/60 plus weekend...... Sickening great shooting AP!!


Thanks Ray. Shoulda ran an easy 58, but for the first shoot and shooting a new bow for the first time, I'm happy with the results. Maybe I should've tuned it better...LOL!! Kinda sucks I was making better shots at 50 and over, and real crappy shots at 30 and under. Got a frosty dialed in tonight, so gonna give that a go next weekend seeing I'm not a big fan of a dot!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

archerpap said:


> Thanks Ray. Shoulda ran an easy 58, but for the first shoot and shooting a new bow for the first time, I'm happy with the results. Maybe I should've tuned it better...LOL!! Kinda sucks I was making better shots at 50 and over, and real crappy shots at 30 and under. Got a frosty dialed in tonight, so gonna give that a go next weekend seeing I'm not a big fan of a dot!!


Isn't it funny how that happens....I can't tell you how many times I smoke the 60+ targets...or shoot an 18 or 19 on the 80 and miss the 50 and 60 or one of those two. Even do it on the 45 with...smoke the 45 and 40 and miss one of the other two :doh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

I have a dozen sitting here. just need my press to show up so I can get things going


----------



## RatherBArchery

Yeah AP, I shoot a circle on my lens cause with a dot I am always moving to see the middle. I size it so most of the field 5's fit inside it.
For some reason we were all hitting low on the spots this weekend, you notice the same?? I was running 3-4 clicks extra on each target!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

You move your sight to see the middle? If you can't see the middle your pin is in the right spot :doh:

3-4 clicks is nothing buddy. You may just not be dialed in like you think you are as far as your pointer goes. If your off on everything....move your pointer and stop adding clicks. Your peep height could be off a tick also :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey

Brown Hornet said:


> He tunes his bows....he just doesn't spend the time that people think is needed and tweaking and paper tuning and walk back tuning and etc...
> 
> I don't either....and he is one of TWO people that post in this forum at all that shoots over a 555 on a regular basis...and I have been on the course when he has shot a 58 or higher and I know he has a 560 under his belt :wink:
> 
> I have seen people shoot 60Xs with arrows that looked like they were doing cartwheels to the target :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you used a drawboard you would shot 568s all day long.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Brown Hornet said:


> You move your sight to see the middle? If you can't see the middle your pin is in the right spot :doh:
> 
> 3-4 clicks is nothing buddy. You may just not be dialed in like you think you are as far as your pointer goes. If your off on everything....move your pointer and stop adding clicks. Your peep height could be off a tick also :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All four of the guys in our group were short of center most of the day??!! Maybe our course is off then, that is where we all sight in. It is actually about 8 clicks on my sure-loc wasn't counting the half clicks  When we paid attention to the holes on several targets it looked like the majority of the holes were south of center. TOOOOOOOO early in the season to remember to look at the face before I shoot  LOL........ NOT complaining in the least and YES I am sure my form is sloppy too!! Was nice to get out though and not have to look at yellow/red&blue  Until target anyway....


----------



## archerpap

rock monkey said:


> If you used a drawboard you would shot 568s all day long.


What's a drawboard, and I'd love to shoot 568's all day, but for now will settle with a 558. Next nationals I'll improve those scores!! Problem is, 90X's still ain't gonna cut it...LOL.


----------



## archerpap

Brown Hornet said:


> Isn't it funny how that happens....I can't tell you how many times I smoke the 60+ targets...or shoot an 18 or 19 on the 80 and miss the 50 and 60 or one of those two. Even do it on the 45 with...smoke the 45 and 40 and miss one of the other two :doh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Hornet, just can't figure it out sometimes. Shoot a 4X 50 and next target was like a 20 or 25, and could barely keep it on the dot. Those short ones will pay later. All day only cost me 3 pins/nocks. That usually happens on 2 targets sometimes...LOL


----------



## drenalinjunkey

how are the deep impacts? im debating on ordering a dozen 300's. my co worker is on the black eagle prostaff and he turned me on to them...


----------



## Brown Hornet

archerpap said:


> Yeah Hornet, just can't figure it out sometimes. Shoot a 4X 50 and next target was like a 20 or 25, and could barely keep it on the dot. Those short ones will pay later. All day only cost me 3 pins/nocks. That usually happens on 2 targets sometimes...LOL


I hear that....20 and 3 a 60 and then drop one on an easy 20 :doh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13

Will you guys quit talking about my shooting like that. Sheesh. All this mess about drilling long shots and dumping points close up is gonna give me a complex.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Going to fling a couple through my BHUL set-up this week, want to shoot a score with it at our Field/Hunter on the 4th and 5th. I have only tried this 2 times and it has its own learning curve!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

RatherBArchery said:


> Going to fling a couple through my BHUL set-up this week, want to shoot a score with it at our Field/Hunter on the 4th and 5th. I have only tried this 2 times and it has its own learning curve!!


Screw that....if your not gonna shoot it on a regular basis...I wouldn't "play" with the setup outside. 

Shoot what your gonna shoot during the summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

Want to shoot both from time to time, basically the same bows just different rigging


----------



## hardcorebowtech

I've been shooting these arrows for about a month now and am really liking them, went and got some marks to get ready for redding and the were grouping awesome so decided to go shoot a field round with them and was very happy with 558 76x new personal best for both, also heard they were coming out with an even smaller arrow in the next couple months


----------



## RatherBArchery

558 with 76x's.............:clap: NICE!!!!
I love them and since getting the FOC correct they group better than before. GLAD I made the switch!!! Can not imagine an even skinnier arrow but will look at it when it comes out. Look forward to those!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Shot an early season PB with these arrows this past weekend, they keep on impressing me!!


----------



## mag41vance

RatherBArchery said:


> Shot an early season PB with these arrows this past weekend, they keep on impressing me!!


So give me a sales pitch for these arrows.


----------



## edgerat

The two dozen I have are very straight, well built and less money than a dozen of the NanoPro. I paid 350'ish for two dozen with components. The wall of the shaft is very thick and they look like they are really tough, I haven't tested this theory yet. Black Eagle is said to be hard at work on a true field arrow with tungsten points and nano diameter. One point of note(pun intended), use the Victory VAP points instead of the Black Eagle ones. The BE points are too large where they butt up against the shaft and will catch on target butts when you are pulling your arrows. The VAP points are just a hair smaller in diameter than the shaft and pull without catching. I think they are the best thing out there right now, when you consider price, consistency and all the other factors I can think of. 
Isaac 
P.S. not a Black Eagle shooter, just really impressed with their products thus far.


----------



## RatherBArchery

My story 
I only purchased the .003 version but always cut from both ends to remove runout from the manufacturing process and from what I can tell these are VERY TRUE!! Yes they are thick walled and DO take a beating!! Whether it be that I have another year under my field belt or the arrows are grouping better BUT I have been jingling the carbon a bit more than in years past. My C1's would get grooves in them from serious side impacts!! Not the case with these so far and I had a couple sharing holes last night. Yes the points are made to match the 300 spine shafts diameter and show slightly on the 400's I have but it is not a big deal. These pull a bit easier than what I had last year as well. I also heard about the smaller diameter shaft for next year and will be looking hard at it


----------



## RatherBArchery

Oh, the 400 spine 'Deep Impacts' are ever so slightly smaller than my C1's from last year.


----------



## Brown Hornet

What's a doz go for....yes I'm too lazy today to look them up :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat

131.82 on Black Eagle's page, that is the .001" version.


----------



## Brown Hornet

That's not bad at all....I can get Nano XRs close to that :faint: but that's a very good price for guys that can't :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat

Brown Hornet said:


> That's not bad at all....I can get Nano XRs close to that :faint: but that's a very good price for guys that can't :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gimme your address, I am going to come kick you in the pants!  Rub it in a little more BH.


----------



## trinibob

Hay guys I got some 400s Deep impact and some 140 break off tips.
I'm shooting a 60 lb supra Max at 30" dl my question is how short to cut them and how heavy out front??
I'm trying to shoot more field but the 3D foam seems to suck me in all the time help me set them up right!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Sounds like you will be very close to me??!! I am just under 30" DL and am shooting my Supra L6 at around 54-55lbs. I shoot my shafts at 29-1/8" long with 120's up front, started with 100 grains but they didn't group good enough. 
I would say 120 up front would be enough and I would build them on the longer side first!! Maybe start at 29.75" and trim per group size from there. If you use hot melt you will have no issue pulling the points. Build 4 at 29.75" with 120 up front and see how they group, if your not happy build another 4 to 29.5" with 120 up front and see how those group tune. Keep doing that until your happy, worse case you have 4 arrows that are too short. Always keep the next longer arrow group to compare group size. Just what I do, hope that helps.


----------



## trinibob

what are the advantages of going heavier out front rather than 100 or 120 grainsI assume it is to break down a stiff spined arrow correct?


----------

